# Front Suspension bottoming out...



## 03SubaWRX (Apr 25, 2004)

Does anyone have any idea on what this could be from? The car has done this since it was new and the dealer said there was no problem with it, they have been wrong from day one. It is an 03 with 39k on it so its now out of factory warranty. When you hit any kind of bump the front suspension bottoms out pretty hard, but when the car is parked and you shake side to side or up and down it reacts just fine. Any clues on what the bottoming out could be from? The car is totally stock also. Thanks...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i doubt it's bottoming out.....there's probably a lose piece somewhere banging.


----------



## 03SubaWRX (Apr 25, 2004)

No its the whole front end of the car on both sides and its bottoming out.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

03SubaWRX said:


> No its the whole front end of the car on both sides and its bottoming out.



you could possibly have improper strut damper action . . . with the side affects you have said, it seems like that is the problem

have a nice day


----------

